# Gravely walk behind mower



## Riverratx2

I recently acquired this machine. Have not tried to run it. If I could identify the model and year, I would like to get a manual on it. The only markings I can locate is the hood decals which say "GRAVELY Custom convertible " Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## kau

You don't see any model or serial numbers on the frame?


----------



## chrpmaster

First of all Welcome to the Tractor Forum Riverratx2!

There should be a plate riveted to the top of the gas tank or else on the left side of the forward part of the tractor near where the attachments bolt on. This will give you serial numbers. If you find them and post them we can tell you the year of its purchase and the model. Then you can download the correct manual for your tractor. You can download manuals for free from www.oldgravelys.net


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum river!


----------



## gwbgravely

After you find the serial number , go to Gravely Tractor Club of America, and and find out what year it is and then click on information sources, and you will get information on this tractor


----------



## dammit

Riverratx2 said:


> I recently acquired this machine. Have not tried to run it. If I could identify the model and year, I would like to get a manual on it. The only markings I can locate is the hood decals which say "GRAVELY Custom convertible " Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> Mike


looking at from the front of the tractor on the right side under the pto theres a plate with the numbers on it that tells you the year and the see number i have this one to its a 1971 l


----------



## dammit

go to gt enterprises there you will find all you need for gravley parts


----------



## Richard-tx

Manuals are available at either gravelymanuals.com or oldgravelys.net


----------

